# Need some advice



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Does she have an opportunity, an offer on the table, or a job in hand? I wouldn't even mention it until she at least has an offer. They're not gonna be happy with you when you mentioned it. They spend a lot of time and money invested in apprentices. You're not going to be happy mentioning it, only to find out your wife didn't get a legitamet offer, and you have to go crawling back. In the meantime, do your due dilagents finding out if there are other apprentices opportunities in the area. Non-union shops due have programs. You two need to make a decision before you communicate with your current employer. 

Things you need to weigh:

Is your current (and future JM salary), plus your wife's current salary greater or less than what your future salaries may be? 

In the future, would you be happy living in you old town while starting your career over? If there isn't a local union, my consern would be on possible employment. Generally the union positions itself around a populous area which can sustain work. If they aren't there, is there adequate and consistent work?

Aside from work, where would you and your wife *like to live.* how much salary is worth sacrificing for an ideal living situation? 

Another thing to consider is sending your wife to her new job and location, while you continue your training. Couples go to separate colleges everyday, and still make it work. One year on your own is not long.

Do proximity of extended families come into play?


In the end, this is a terrible place to be asking these questions. You should be asking your wife, friends, parents, and/or kids. Internet strangers will hopefully not sway your decision one way or another.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Do what makes your wife happy, it will pay off forever .:thumbsup:


----------



## risner (Mar 20, 2012)

Mshow1323 said:


> Does she have an opportunity, an offer on the table, or a job in hand? I wouldn't even mention it until she at least has an offer. They're not gonna be happy with you when you mentioned it. They spend a lot of time and money invested in apprentices. You're not going to be happy mentioning it, only to find out your wife didn't get a legitamet offer, and you have to go crawling back. In the meantime, do your due dilagents finding out if there are other apprentices opportunities in the area. Non-union shops due have programs. You two need to make a decision before you communicate with your current employer.
> 
> Things you need to weigh:
> 
> ...


Maybe I worded that wrong my wife has the job in hand and money is not an issue here or there I'm wondering about the consequences when I leave about the fines or will they strip me of my 7,000 work hours or will I have to go back to school starting with year one?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

risner said:


> I am a 3rd year apprentice and I am trying to move my family back to my home town only problem is that there is no ibew in this place but I still want to be an electrician how do I get out safely without fines some say they won't even release my school hours it would be like starting from scratch and this is not just me trying to jump ship because I don't like the union I do my wife has a better job opportunity in our old town and she makes way more than I ever will if I were to bring such a topic up to the hall i feel as if I would get screwed real quick just for mentioning it


So what you are really trying to say is that you ARE willing to give up three years of your career because she might have a better job. And, you don't really care if you work union or not to keep being an electrician. How far is your HOMETOWN from where you currently live? Electricians travel all the time. As far as being stripped of the hours I would contact the Department of Labor to see if they let any entity, whether Union or not, adjust THEIR records.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

If your new area doesn't have an IBEW, then there is nowhere for your hours to transfer. I'd would look into non-union apprentice programs. I for one went through Associated Builders and Contractors, check to see if your new town has a program there, or something compatible. It's I entirely possible that the new program has a option for credit and will allow you to test into 2nd, 3rd, or 4th year. I was able to skip first year after acing the year one cumulative test. 
It sounds like you have you mind made up, which is good. Now you just need to get all your ducks in a row before you mention it to your current employer.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

RIVETER said:


> So what you are really trying to say is that you ARE willing to give up three years of your career because she might have a better job. And, you don't really care if you work union or not to keep being an electrician. How far is your HOMETOWN from where you currently live? Electricians travel all the time.



I would throw away 3 years in a heartbeat for my wife. When we're 60, does it matter that I started three years later if it makes a happy home?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> I would throw away 3 years in a heartbeat for my wife. When we're 60, does it matter that I started three years later if it makes a happy home?


When I worked construction and made $30,000 a year my wife made $100,000 and I traveled a lot of the time and we raised four children and are still together...well, at least so far. Not real sure until after this kitchen remodel.


----------



## risner (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not throwing anything away I will have this degree one way or the other I was stupid enough to sighn a contract without reading the fine print 3 years ago and failed to see that it was a 10 year contract just trying to find my way out of this damm city I moved here so my wife could get her masters degree and found the first job I could find in the construction industry now that my wife has graduated its time to get the hell outa here my home town is 3 hours away and I will not travel for work I got into this program thinking of starting a career not being held to a contract for 10 years that I have to buy out of all I'm wanting to know is if I leave now will they straight up rape my ass or and take away all my work and school hours or can they not do that does the department of labor keep track of it all to?


----------



## risner (Mar 20, 2012)

And I feel you on that kitchen remodel just finished mine 2 days ago half way through my wife gave up sat back and became my foreman in that kitchen thank the good lord that's over I thought she was going to explode


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

risner said:


> I'm not throwing anything away I will have this degree one way or the other I was stupid enough to sighn a contract without reading the fine print 3 years ago and failed to see that it was a 10 year contract just trying to find my way out of this damm city I moved here so my wife could get her masters degree and found the first job I could find in the construction industry now that my wife has graduated its time to get the hell outa here my home town is 3 hours away and I will not travel for work I got into this program thinking of starting a career not being held to a contract for 10 years that I have to buy out of all I'm wanting to know is if I leave now will they straight up rape my ass or and take away all my work and school hours or can they not do that does the department of labor keep track of it all to?


All union apprenticeships are Department of Labor approved. Call them and check your options


----------



## risner (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

long distance relationship till you're journeymen maybe? .


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

What's your state?


----------

